# WANTED/NEED: thai laugher hen



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello all.
this might s)ound superficial but in the end its not cuz its to save a rare breed.
I need a thai laugher hen for my only thai laugher pigeon cuz he lost hhis gf. he sees the feral/wild pigeons n coos but i cant let him go n choose his gf because if he will end up with mites n loose his blood line/brreed to where his kidds wont sing n laugh like his daddy. 
As a result, he is being very mean to me. he throws peckings at my hand each time i wana touch him or reach to get his bowls. he hates when i try to hold him n he constantly fights with the other male. the other male is another type of white pigeon but luckily he found a gf. how?
Normally i let the fly so they can exercise n have strong wings so no cats n hawks snatch em, when one of their returns, a 3rd pigeon came. i thought i was going 3blinded but no it was another white pigeon that turn out ot b a hen n now they fly all over the place. 
i know there's people out there who do have extra hens (thai laughers n pure white) but with recession n unemployment n thanksgiving week....) good always outcums the evil.

cheers


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/variety-of-pigeons-for-sale-58923.html

I remember you looking for these a while ago. This guy just put some up I believe


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

O
M
G
thnx u SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH
I think my thai window laugher pigy might find his valentine!!!


----------

